# Fly problem



## Mikeni77 (Sep 8, 2017)

I got home from work to find around 20 flies in the house. They were dealt with and the house was well sprayed. There was no sign this morning when I got up.

When I got home this evening there were around 15 dead around the ground good of the house and about 8 still alive. I can't see if they are breeding here and have sprayed every part of the kitchen, where I think they may be getting in or hatching.

There have been no new sightings for an hour or so and the kitchen has been given a good clean.

Are the dead flies and lack of them upstairs a sign that the problem may be short lived?


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Do you have a fireplace with chimney?

On multiple occasions, I've tracked down flies in houses to dead animals in the chimneys.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep, have to find and eliminate the item(s) on which they're feeding.


----------



## Mikeni77 (Sep 8, 2017)

I think now they're getting in through the kitchen somehow. I've cleaned and sprayed everywhere. I'll run the vacuum behind the units either side of the washing machine to see if there is anything there. The kitchen got a thorough clean too.


----------



## Mikeni77 (Sep 8, 2017)

I do have a chimney but I've not seen any come from it. I did see a few come from under the washing machine earlier.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

We had a fly problem several years ago and they were coming from a few blocks' distance. I would check with neighbors as well to see if anyone else is having a problem.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mikeni77 said:


> I got home from work to find around 20 flies in the house. They were dealt with and the house was well sprayed. There was no sign this morning when I got up.
> 
> When I got home this evening there were around 15 dead around the ground good of the house and about 8 still alive. I can't see if they are breeding here and have sprayed every part of the kitchen, where I think they may be getting in or hatching.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you are, but I've been noticing lots of flies in businesses, lately. It may have to do with the weather being moist then hot.


----------



## Mikeni77 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm in northern Ireland. Rarely hot and humid here, mores the pity.

There were only 2 insects this morning, both dead on the kitchen floor. behind the units and washing machine got vacuumed and no sign of a source of food, so it looks like they may be coming in rather than nesting here. I did notice when I was buying fly killer that a lot more had been sold since the previous day, so it could be an issue in the area.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I meant moist as in lots of rain, previously. It's not humid here.


----------



## Mikeni77 (Sep 8, 2017)

Oh yes it's usually moist here to say the least. Came home this afternoon to about 8 dead insects, not flies though. Quite puzzling but it makes me think they're coming in rather than nesting here, so may just be a matter of keeping on top of it until they go away on their own.

I'll get one of those insect smoke bombs though and see if that helps.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

error


----------



## Mikeni77 (Sep 8, 2017)

By way of update, there were some for a few days then it stopped. Really quite random in the end. Possibly it was connected to a rodent problem one of my neighbours was having but not too sure.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Possibly cluster flies. You will see a whole bunch of them in the fall trying to overwinter in your house. They will congregate by basement or attic windows since they are attracted to the light. Make sure all windows are sealed tight. A liquid treatment around the window sills and frames will also help.


----------

